# Metro sexual?



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

So if I like cooking and are a good cook, have a green thumb and have many plants I've raised, enjoy wine once in awhile, help my wife clean the house, and keep myself well groomed and smelling good; but at the same time love women, football and hockey, fast cars, and can totally handle myself in a fight or confrontation. Does that make me a "metro sexual" or is there another definition of what one is?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Makes you a well-rounded man.

Metro-sexual men tend to be somewhat effeminate. They dress a certain way and could ALMOST be seen as gay, but they aren't. They like girls.

The "pretty boys", if you will.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Makes you a well-rounded man.
> 
> Metro-sexual men tend to be somewhat effeminate. They dress a certain way and could ALMOST be seen as gay, but they aren't. They like girls.
> 
> The "pretty boys", if you will.


I have been asked if I was gay before on two seperate occasions because I do tend to dress good, wear cologne all the time, and do enjoy cooking and taking care of my plants. But what is weird is that I have a friend who IS gay that I've known a long time who has NEVER asked me that.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Many very manly men enjoy cooking, gardening, looking good, etc.

Metro sexual? Do you wear makeup? Could you be mistaken to be a woman with a short hair cut?

Go google images for "metrosexual"... do you look like like those guys?


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

I had to google "metrosexual" as I was not sure what it was.

The best quote I found about it was:

The typical metrosexual is a young man with money to spend, living in or within easy reach of a metropolis — because that’s where all the best shops, clubs, gyms and hairdressers are. He might be officially gay, straight or bisexual, but this is utterly immaterial because he has clearly taken himself as his own love object and pleasure as his sexual preference.

That does not sound like the Cee Paul whoes posts I have read.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

No I'm pretty sure you are not what people consider metrosexual CP. But much more importantly, why does it even matter so much to you? Nothing wrong with metros, just like there is nothing inherently wrong with people of all walks of life.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Metrosexuals pluck their eyebrows and use guyliner


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I self-manicure my nails, what does that make me? Before you answer that, I can't play the bass with long finger nails... won't happen. 

Would you call this a guy a metro-sexual... he does what I do

Metallica.-.01.-.For.Whom.The.Bell.Tolls.(Live.Big.Day.Out.) - YouTube

Take it back... I don't know any bass player that would qualify as metro-sexual. Maybe the strummy strummy guitar players.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> Metrosexuals pluck their eyebrows and use guyliner


Well, plucking eyebrows: depends how bushy and overgrown they naturally are - I used to get the ones in the middle but now they don't grow back anymore. Guyliner: only if you are a professional magician or a rock star trying to improve your stage presence. But most metros I know only go so far as plucking.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Cee Paul said:


> I have been asked if I was gay before on two seperate occasions because I do tend to dress good, wear cologne all the time, and do enjoy cooking and taking care of my plants. But what is weird is that I have a friend who IS gay that I've known a long time who has NEVER asked me that.


Well...going out on a limb here and checking your profile, either a) his gaydar is working or b) he can see the wedding ring and he knows he's in a 'no gay marriage' state or c) he's already met your wife.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

My understanding of a metro is that they are effeminate. Cooking, cleaning, tending plants and keeping yourself looking good has nothing to do with being a metro - the same as spitting, cursing and refusing to do things around the home has nothing to do with being a man.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

What was it Jerry "The Cheating Sc*mbag" Seinfeld said?

'People think I'm gay because I'm thin, I'm single and I'm neat.'


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

What do you mean by well groomed? Being clean shaven; fine. If you use facial scrub then you are a metrosexual.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Beware the slippery slope... (and you don't want to know why it's slippery.)

(The morality tale is at the 17 minute mark)

Now all you need is one of these...


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

azteca1986 said:


> What do you mean by well groomed? Being clean shaven; fine. If you use facial scrub then you are a metrosexual.


Damn. I use facial scrub. I hope this ain't true!


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

SomedayDig said:


> Damn. I use facial scrub. I hope this ain't true!


You need to take the "Dig's guide to being a TRUE Alpha" thread down, you charlatan.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

azteca1986 said:


> You need to take the "Dig's guide to being a TRUE Alpha" thread down, you charlatan.


LMAO!! I feel horrible now. I'm gonna go shopping for shoes.

:rofl:


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have been charaterized as a "metrosexual" a few times, probably because:

- I get a manicure/pedicure once a month
- I keep my hair very short and I manscape
- I dye my hair to cover the gray
- I wear colonge, and use skin products
- I prefer wine to beer
- I go to the gym, and keep myself in shape
- I tan during the summer
- I like to dress well, and I have an extensive wardrobe (including shoes)
- I live within 10 miles of a metropolitan area
- I am a Democrat

On the flip side:

- I still particpate in competitive sports at age 50
- I love to watch sports (in person and on TV)
- I listen to rock and roll music
- I like to drink bourbon
- I have an old pickup truck
- I work on cars and tractors
- I live in a rural community
- I garden on a large scale (almost to the point of "farming")
- I own guns
- I really dig women, and don't dig guys

So what is the verdict, metrosexual or not?


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

I didn't need to read further than "pedicure" to come to a conclusion. Sorry.

What is a manscape?


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Makes you a well-rounded man.
> 
> Metro-sexual men tend to be somewhat effeminate. They dress a certain way and could ALMOST be seen as gay, but they aren't. They like girls.
> 
> The "pretty boys", if you will.


and often with a man purse.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

^ I bet you don't have a pickup truck, do you, a86? Truck trumps pedicure every time. Ever had a bad ingrown toenail???


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My first love was a metro man. Sexxxxy as hell to me.

Manly but girlie...I dunt even know.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

Lon said:


> No I'm pretty sure you are not what people consider metrosexual CP. But much more importantly, why does it even matter so much to you? Nothing wrong with metros, just like there is nothing inherently wrong with people of all walks of life.


Didn't say there was anything wrong? And you must have missed the part where I mentioned having a gay friend as well as a gay nephew(that was mentioned in another thread), and........get this.........I also have a close friend who is.......(*gasp*)African American.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Cee Paul said:


> Didn't say there was anything wrong? And you must have missed the part where I mentioned having a gay friend as well as a gay nephew(that was mentioned in another thread), and........get this.........I also have a close friend who is.......(*gasp*)African American.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

JCD said:


> Well...going out on a limb here and checking your profile, either a) his gaydar is working or b) he can see the wedding ring and he knows he's in a 'no gay marriage' state or c) he's already met your wife.


Or.........d) we have known each other for about 20 years now.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Metro sexual?*



Cee Paul said:


> Didn't say there was anything wrong? And you must have missed the part where I mentioned having a gay friend as well as a gay nephew(that was mentioned in another thread), and........get this.........I also have a close friend who is.......(*gasp*)African American.


Ah, sorry, you just seemed to me concerned about being labeled metro sexual.

As for me, I have a few "metro" traits such as using a face scrub (to cut through the oil and prevent deep dark blackheads from invading my pores), I also have enjoyed a pedicure or two (it's just not something I'd pay for). Being called a metro would probably actually be a compliment to me.

I'm not fashion conscious though, nor do I spend hours coiffing. I just like to take of myself from time to time, which is a very masculine thing to do I think, though maybe not things an adolescent boy would care much about.


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

keeper63 said:


> ^ I bet you don't have a pickup truck, do you, a86? Truck trumps pedicure every time. Ever had a bad ingrown toenail???


No, I don't have a pickup truck. I enjoy driving and the kind of roads I enjoy driving on, have bends.

I appreciate that in-growing toe nails can be painfully debilitating. It must be serious if you're having it done on a monthly basis. Was the procedure undertaken by a medical professional? Or, as I suspect, in a salon?


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

I used to neglect my feet until I got a serious ingrown toenail, had to go to the doc to get it taken care of. Now, I just pay a professional to take care of my feet, and I don't have any problems.

I also enjoy having my feet and lower legs massaged by an attractive young girl, it's part of the service.


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

Okay. That sounds... plausible.

Your other signs are fine. I'll be happy to revoke your metrosexual status if you wouldn't mind explaining what a manscape is?


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

azteca1986 said:


> Okay. That sounds... plausible.
> 
> Your other signs are fine. I'll be happy to revoke your metrosexual status if you wouldn't mind explaining what a manscape is?


Think of trimming the hedges.

Then think of doing that for your boys down south.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

azteca1986 said:


> What do you mean by well groomed? Being clean shaven; fine. If you use facial scrub then you are a metrosexual.


Not if the facial scrub is ground glass ...


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Manscape = trimming/shaving/waxing body hair.

In other words, the "back, crack, and sack" treatment, as one of my friends from the UK likes to say...


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ahh. Thanks. Perfectly acceptable if it's a case of DIY.

(Glad I didn't google it)


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

Deejo said:


> Not if the facial scrub is ground glass ...


There is no manly way to exfoliate.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

azteca1986 said:


> What do you mean by well groomed? Being clean shaven; fine. If you use facial scrub then you are a metrosexual.


Or someone who has a greasy skin, is prone to blocked pores and prefers a facial scrub to acne...


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Metro sexual?*



azteca1986 said:


> There is no manly way to exfoliate.


Just grab a big ole fluffy louffa load it up with some "moisturizing cleanser" and swirl it around on your face


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

For me, manscaping is primarily a DIY undertaking. I do get my wife to shave the parts of my back that I can't reach.

I do know some men who go to a salon for the "back, crack, and sack" service, waxing lasts longer, and it's impossible to wax your own back/crack. Plus, I think I would want a professional waxing my sack, if I determined that I wanted that part of me to be waxed.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Lon said:


> Just grab a big ole fluffy louffa load it up with some "moisturizing cleanser" and swirl it around on your face


Uggggh...lol


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

I guess I view Metrosexual as a man who takes more time to get ready in the morning than I do, takes more time to get dressed than I do.

Your description doesn't sound like that at all.


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

azteca1986 said:


> There is no manly way to exfoliate.


Sandpaper


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

I do have to say that there is nothing quite like a really nice pair of handmade Italian men's shoes. I really appreciate nice shoes!

My wife tells people that when someone says "look at the pair on her", I always look down at her shoes first!


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

41362 said:


> Sandpaper


See, I just can't agree. I'll accept facial grooming is fine if you're prone to acne or dry skin. Fine. Just looking in the mirror and thinking "I could use some exfoliation" is bad enough in my book. Steve McQueen never felt the need.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Lon said:


> Just grab a big ole fluffy louffa load it up with some "moisturizing cleanser" and swirl it around on your face


To assure metrosexual status, use lavendar or peaches n' cream moisturizing cleanser.

I have said as much before, part of my 'man plan' was that I started paying attention to how I looked, the clothes I wear, how I smell, and taking care of my physique.

Paying attention yielded more compliments in under a year, than I think I had ever received in my entire life up to that point.

I don't think that paying attention makes you a metrosexual. I know a bear of a guy that is into keeping orchids ... ain't nobody going to accuse him of being effeminate.


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

keeper63 said:


> My wife tells people that when someone says "look at the pair on her", I always look down at her shoes first!


 Guilty as charged

ETA: I don't think knowing how to cook, gardening, drinking wine or voting Democrat is metrosexual. Neither is looking after yourself. I just draw the line at beauty care; just a short step to guyliner.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Crud, I thought this thread was about having sex on public transportation.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Amplexor said:


> Crud, I thought this thread was about having sex on public transportation.


Err, Umm, with a woman of course!


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> Crud, I thought this thread was about having sex on public transportation.


Bah...you'd just move it to the Sex in Marriage section and we'd never see it again.

Hmmm...sex on public transportation...interesting idea.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Deejo - based on previous posts, I assume your "man plan" was a part of your strategy to get yourself "back on the market" so to speak after your long-term realtionship ended, yes?

I have been married for 25 years, and part of my "man plan" was an attempt to "up my game" a bit for the benefit of my marriage. When I make myself more attractive to other women, it tends to draw my wife closer to me, and it causes her to want to "up her game" as well.

Whenever I get a compliment from another woman, I always tell my wife about it. Not in a bragging way, but enough to let her know subconsciously that if I decided to go off on my own, I would have no trouble attracting women to me. 

Since I started wearing colonge a few years ago (I prefer the adidias line of scents, they tend to be lighter and less obnoxious than some of the traditional scents), I would say a woman tells me I smell "good" (one stranger told me last week I smelled "yummy"...) at least once or twice a week.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

azteca1986 said:


> See, I just can't agree. I'll accept facial grooming is fine if you're prone to acne or dry skin. Fine. Just looking in the mirror and thinking "I could use some exfoliation" is bad enough in my book. Steve McQueen never felt the need.


Which means nothing... Wasn't Steve McQueen bisexual?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

keeper63 said:


> Deejo - based on previous posts, I assume your "man plan" was a part of your strategy to get yourself "back on the market" so to speak after your long-term realtionship ended, yes?


Yes. Opened up a whole new world of which I had been otherwise oblivious to ... including making forty-something skin look less like old shoe leather.


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> Which means nothing... Wasn't Steve McQueen bisexual?


Hey mate, don't take a throw away comment so seriously.

I don't exfoliate due to a healthy balance of I don't need to/I couldn't give a f***. I had no idea the use of facial scrubs were such an emotive issue when I posted this morning.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

azteca1986 - is your user name a reference to the adidas ball, or some other reference to the 1986 WC?


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

azteca1986 said:


> Hey mate, don't take a throw away comment so seriously.
> 
> I don't exfoliate due to a healthy balance of I don't need to/I couldn't give a f***. I had no idea the use of facial scrubs were such an emotive issue when I posted this morning.


I'm not being at all serious, Azteca, and I don't find the subject at all emotive. To each their own.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Metro sexual?*



Amplexor said:


> Crud, I thought this thread was about having sex on public transportation.


you are thinking of transitsexuals (trannies for short)


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Re: Metro sexual?*



azteca1986 said:


> Hey mate, don't take a throw away comment so seriously.
> 
> I don't exfoliate due to a healthy balance of I don't need to/I couldn't give a f***. I had no idea the use of facial scrubs were such an emotive issue when I posted this morning.


LOL


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

For the record, I also pluck my ear hairs, I often wash with exfoliating gloves (i had to dispose of my white ones because they were worn out and all I can see in stores is pink ones, so I've been without a good scrub for awhile because that is over the line for me) I also use lotion on the back of my arms, legs and buttocks to avoid pimples and bumps there, I have a pumice stone to knock the callouses off my heels and I sometimes use a file on my nails after clipping them (because my gf doesnt like the risk of sharp nails in certain areas). And yes I occasionally manscape. I also floss and whiten my teeth from time time. The walls in my home are purple (not by choice but just cause it's not a big enough deal for me to repaint) and just the other night I watched a little cirque du soleil on tv. I don't give a fck if I'm not manly enough to impress a dude, I do know that I like getting compliments on my looks and my health from women, and I also enjoy feeling clean and fresh!


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

keeper63 said:


> azteca1986 - is your user name a reference to the adidas ball, or some other reference to the 1986 WC?


The WC Final. An awesome achievement for a single player to drag a team all the way. A few years ago I would have said he'd never be bettered...


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

azteca1986 - I certainly think that LM is equal to DM in sheer talent (look at LM's achievments with Barca, and how terrible they seem to be w/o him).

I don't think he will achieve DM status until he can do the same thing (drag Argentina to a WC championship). Not sure that will ever happen, though.


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'll PM you keeper63, if that's okay, for the sake of the thread.

Cooking at the mo - Duck leg casserole in red wine.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

azteca1986 said:


> Cooking at the mo - Duck leg casserole in red wine.


Cooking is a life-skill.

Cooking well is a sex skill.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Lon said:


> I sometimes use a file on my nails after clipping them (because my gf doesnt like the risk of sharp nails in certain areas)


Men take note ... nothing will make a woman go from 60 to 0 on the sexual arousal speedometer faster than a touch from a rough fingernail .


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

Deejo said:


> Cooking is a life-skill.
> 
> Cooking well is a sex skill.


Well put. When I went to university cooking suddenly became a survival skill. It dawned on me after the first month that I wouldn't be able to last for three years on frankfurters on toast with West-Indian hot pepper sauce. 

So, I learned to cook and discovered along the way that it really can help you get laid. 

Apparently you only need to perfect five meals. If you do them well, your friends won't complain.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

TCSRedhead said:


> I guess I view Metrosexual as a man who takes more time to get ready in the morning than I do, takes more time to get dressed than I do.
> 
> Your description doesn't sound like that at all.



Guilty; because sometimes I do take about 10-15 minutes longer than she does to get ready.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Metros are usually slim, well groomed, get manicures, impeccable hair styles, very fine and expensive clothing and colognes. They live close to the city or in the inner city suburbs, do coffees and live the cafe lifestyle.

Generally very well groomed all the time. It is not a sexual orientation more of a style type.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Holland said:


> Metros are usually slim, well groomed, get manicures, impeccable hair styles, very fine and expensive clothing and colognes. They live close to the city or in the inner city suburbs, do coffees and live the cafe lifestyle.
> 
> Generally very well groomed all the time. It is not a sexual orientation more of a style type.


:iagree:

In a way, they're very much the modern equivalent of the Dandy.

Dandy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes that is spot on Cosmos and even the term and styling of the traditional Dandy has made a come back.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Holland said:


> Yes that is spot on Cosmos and even the term and styling of the traditional Dandy has made a come back.


:iagree:

It hadn't really dawned on me until I read your post, but metros really are just Dandies!


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Do you look like this?



I didn't know what metrosexual meant until this thread. What if a guy relates more to this image? Is there a name for that?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Bad

Ass.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

southbound said:


> I didn't know what metrosexual meant until this thread. What if a guy relates more to this image? Is there a name for that?


Macho?


----------



## BrockLanders (Jul 23, 2012)

The idea of being "metrosexual" is 20 years old and hasnt been relevant for nearly 15 years beacause it became mainstream. How many men do you see on TV with hairy chests? Zero. How many men do you see with unibrows? Zero. Is getting a $50+ haircut from a salon rare for a man anymore? Nope.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Cosmos said:


> Macho?


Probably, and perhaps what that girl wrote too. I just thought there might be a more modern name for it. I guess I'm old school. I never heard of the metrosexual term, and I find I don't really fit any of the characteristics. I work a white collar job, which I like, but personality wise, I sometimes feel i would fit more with being a logger.

I feel it unnecessary, for example, for guys to mention each other's birthdays at work. Of course, it's posted in a monthly memo, and everybody says "happy birthday" all day. I'd rather work in an atmosphere where guys just kinda grunt at each other and never know anything about birthdays. 

I also dislike it when men overdo the "good job" and back patting when a job is done well. Instead, just grunt, nod, and I'll be fine. I guess I'm just weird.


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

JCD said:


> What was it Jerry "The Cheating Sc*mbag" Seinfeld said?
> 
> 'People think I'm gay because I'm thin, I'm single and I'm neat.'


Jerry cheated? Really??:scratchhead:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I have to keep myself groomed/shaven/well-dressed for business, guess that makes me metrosexual?

Bah!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Men who get professional manicures or pedicures are Metro in my mind.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> Men who get professional manicures or pedicures are Metro in my mind.


I have no finger or toenails to mani or pedi because I keep them extremely short. :rofl:


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

My man isn't metro. He uses face scrub, face moisturizer, trims his nails, flosses and looks after his teeth, wears cologne and favors European cut of shirts as they look more tailored. He wears a well-fitted suit during the week. On the weekends, his tattoo can be seen and he doesn't shave (not that he gets much growth) and he's relaxed with jeans, t-shirt or shirt and baseball cap. 

This man can cook up a storm! A lot of love and preparation goes into those meals. Even the way he presents the meals is class. And that's damn sexy.

He doesn't drink often but if he does, his drink of choice is a dry martini with 2 olives or Guinness/dark ales. He doesn't drink the more standard beers.


----------



## youkiddingme (Jul 30, 2012)

It is getting weird. Men should be men, women should be women. I sat for 2 hours behind someone the other day and I could not tell you if it was a man or a woman if my life depended on it. People are messed up today.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Metro sexual?*



youkiddingme said:


> It is getting weird. Men should be men, women should be women. I sat for 2 hours behind someone the other day and I could not tell you if it was a man or a woman if my life depended on it. People are messed up today.


Why? Whats wrong with allowing people to be whoever they want to be? How exactly is that messed up? Good thing your life doesn't depend on it I suppose!


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I used to wear a pink button-up shirt fairly often to the office, mainly because it drove my teenaged son bonkers, but I'm not sure that counts.


----------



## youkiddingme (Jul 30, 2012)

It is messed up because that's what I think. I think men should be men. Women should be women. And it is my opinion that males that want to look like women are strange. I think it's messed up. You have the freedom to think whatever you want, And I won't care. (but i will think you are strange if you are a man that dresses like a woman.)


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

There is quite a difference between a cross dresser and a metro-sexual.


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

"Metrosexual" seems to be of a variable definition in the same way as "hipster". Depends on who you ask. Metro to me is the ultimate urban/fashion-informed male...still heterosexual, but borrows looks/vibes from the style savvy homosexuals. Lots of celebrities dress well, like Antonio Banderas...or dude from Mad Men...yet retain their masculinity and just not metro. Metros to me are younger, leaner, and lean a bit towards the androgynous.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

I more think of the 1st description you had there, FS. I mean, we're talking about a big difference between Maynard Krebs and Paul Lynde.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Metro sexual?*



youkiddingme said:


> It is messed up because that's what I think. I think men should be men. Women should be women. And it is my opinion that males that want to look like women are strange. I think it's messed up. You have the freedom to think whatever you want, And I won't care. (but i will think you are strange if you are a man that dresses like a woman.)


metro sexual men are just as much man as lumberjacks and monster truck drivers.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

Lon said:


> metro sexual men are just as much man as lumberjacks and monster truck drivers.


There are many many professional athletes that you see out there getting roughed up and bloody - dirty - and taking someone's head off in the games, and then wearing preppy or classy clothes and fashionable sunglasses in their interviews afterwards.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Metro sexual?*



Cee Paul said:


> There are many many professional athletes that you see out there getting roughed up and bloody - dirty - and taking someone's head off in the games, and then wearing preppy or classy clothes and fashionable sunglasses in their interviews afterwards.


Yes, but my point was that you don't need to bloody someone up, nor get dirty, nor destroy your competition, to be a man.


----------



## youkiddingme (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't think preppy or classy has been the subject of this thread. Classy and preppy can still be manly. However, today many men are looking feminine like women.....that IS NOT manly. 

That's my take on it. A guy that looks soft and feminine like my wife....well, he looks like a woman.


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

Cee Paul said:


> So if I like cooking and are a good cook,


Not Metro



Cee Paul said:


> have a green thumb and have many plants I've raised,


Not Metro



Cee Paul said:


> enjoy wine once in awhile,


Not Metro



Cee Paul said:


> help my wife clean the house,


Not Metro



Cee Paul said:


> and keep myself well groomed and smelling good;


Not Metro



Cee Paul said:


> but at the same time love women, football and hockey, fast cars, and can totally handle myself in a fight or confrontation.


Not Metro



Cee Paul said:


> *I have been asked if I was gay before on two seperate occasions* .


Metro. 

Do you sound gay when you speak? Do you have gay mannerisms, hand gestures, etc.? I can think of at least 2 dudes that I know who are metro, and even though one is living with a woman, the other is dating a woman (who no one has ever seen), the verdict is out on whether or not they are actually gay. 

Cooking, cleaning, wine and plants having nothing to do with being metro or gay...straight men do those things all of the time. If people have asked you if you are gay, chances are you act gay.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

> Do you sound gay when you speak? Do you have gay mannerisms, hand gestures, etc.? I can think of at least 2 dudes that I know who are metro, and even though one is living with a woman, the other is dating a woman (who no one has ever seen), the verdict is out on whether or not they are actually gay.
> 
> Cooking, cleaning, wine and plants having nothing to do with being metro or gay...straight men do those things all of the time. If people have asked you if you are gay, chances are you act gay.


No I actually have a deep voice, but I try and be polite most of the time to people and are very easy going so maybe that gets some people confused.


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

Cee Paul said:


> No I actually have a *deep voice*, but I try and be *polite* most of the time to people and are very *easy going* so maybe that gets some people confused.


It's not about how deep your voice is. There are plenty of gay men with deep voices. 

Being polite has nothing to do with it either. It's not like all gay men are polite...there are just as many rude gay men as rude straight men. Polite is not a gay trait.

Easy going...again, nothing to do with it. Countless straight and gay people are easy going.

I'm telling you that if I thought someone might be gay, it would be because of "how" they talk and interact with other people, including hand gestures and mannerisms. Not how high their voice is or how polite they are. 

If multiple people confuse you for being gay, you probably act gay. 

You should ask them why they thought you might be gay.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

tulsy said:


> It's not about how deep your voice is. There are plenty of gay men with deep voices.
> 
> Being polite has nothing to do with it either. It's not like all gay men are polite...there are just as many rude gay men as rude straight men. Polite is not a gay trait.
> 
> ...


Just an FYI one of these people is actually gay and also thinks that EVERYONE is potentially gay, so take that for what it's worth. Now I do talk with my hands a lot but that might be because I am partially deaf in one ear, and maybe because I grew up around several Italian families who also use their hands a lot and I picked up on it.


----------

